# New Lexington, OH - Young Male #181



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

181 

German Shepherd Dog
Large Adult Male Dog Pet ID: 181 
Perry County Dog Shelter, New Lexington, OH 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13557357











"This dog will be for adoption on *4-27-09* This dog was picked up as a stray and approx. age is 1-2 yrs and it weighs approx. 60 lbs But we don't know if the dog will get along with your dog or others. But the dog seems friendly there is no other information available. PLEASE READ OUR WEBSITE FOR ANY,AND ALL ADOPTION INFORMATION YOU MAY NEED! And PLEASE NOTE
CALL DURING WORKING HOURS. 7A TO 3P. THANK YOU."

*This is a gassing shelter in rural OH. The hours are 9AM - 3PM on Thursday. 

Note: Anyone wanting to pull from the shelter will need local help.*


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Awwww.... the poor little sad, skinny guy!


----------



## mhina (Mar 19, 2009)

I live 15 mins away and would foster him until someone could pick him up if it's needed! I'm not able to adopt atm, still waiting awhile on my CC to return home...


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## mhina (Mar 19, 2009)

That link seems like it's not working anymore...but this one works now...
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13557866


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Bump - This is a gassing shelter.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Listing removed


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

hope that's good news.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13557866 

This link is still working and he is listed.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

BUMP.....


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Bump - he became available yesterday and this is a gassing shelter.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------

